# Chehaw Indian Festival



## Bagweaver (Mar 14, 2010)

Chehaw Park
Albany GA
April 17 - 18

See you there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2010)

I sorta think I will be there...


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 16, 2010)

What is this????? Oh Lawdy, I can't add this to!!! BigJim's Spring Fling, my YOF in Crossville,TN, a turkey hunt at the Chick....and this too!!!!! All in the space of 2 days...I'm pretty fluffy but ain't that much!!!! man aren't we all blessed with wonderful things to do!!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 17, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> What is this????? Oh Lawdy, I can't add this to!!! BigJim's Spring Fling, my YOF in Crossville,TN, a turkey hunt at the Chick....and this too!!!!! All in the space of 2 days...I'm pretty fluffy but ain't that much!!!! man aren't we all blessed with wonderful things to do!!!!



and super folks to do it with ....


----------



## DanBROWNING (Mar 17, 2010)

I been practicing my hatchet throwing so maybe ill come on down there. Sounds like a good time to be had by all.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Mar 17, 2010)

Too much wannabee politics at these things for my blood. They should be called the Native American Political Festivals.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2010)

That`s why you should come hang around in the primitive skills area, with me. There won`t be any politics talk there. Just fun, and you might even get to see somebody get tied to a tree...


----------



## chehawknapper (Mar 18, 2010)

There will be no politics at this event. I get rid of problems.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 19, 2010)

chehawknapper said:


> There will be no politics at this event. I get rid of problems.



I'll bet ....

this will be fun folks ....


----------



## dutchman (Mar 19, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> I'll bet ....
> 
> this will be fun folks ....



You aim to go?


----------



## dpoole (Mar 19, 2010)

*nugefan*



dutchman said:


> You aim to go?



 Andy do you have a signed hall pass yet?????  We need eggs


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 19, 2010)

dutchman said:


> You aim to go?



I have been drafted .....


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 19, 2010)

dpoole said:


> Andy do you have a signed hall pass yet?????  We need eggs



you got any sausage  still .....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2010)

Andy, congratulations on doin` demos!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Andy, congratulations on doin` demos!



Thank ya Sir , I was thrilled when Ben called me ....


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Mar 19, 2010)

I wonder if a shell and gourd carver would fit in at the primitive skills area ?


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 19, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> Thank ya Sir , I was thrilled when Ben called me ....



I reckon so! Congratulations! 

BTW, there was plenty to eat last weekend, even without eggs.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 19, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> I reckon so! Congratulations!
> 
> BTW, there was plenty to eat last weekend, even without eggs.



Not for breakfast...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2010)

Ya`ll come see us. Won`t be long till this event...


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2010)

im going to try and be there again.



backwoodsjoe said:


> I wonder if a shell and gourd carver would fit in at the primitive skills area ?



yes!!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 6, 2010)

backwoodsjoe said:


> I wonder if a shell and gourd carver would fit in at the primitive skills area ?



I'll leave the light on fer ya ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is the link to the site.

http://www.theindianfestival.com/


----------



## choctawlb (Apr 9, 2010)

I finally got everything set up yesterday so I can come and spend the weekend at the Indian Festival. I'll see you next week about Thursday Nick and Andy.
Ken


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 9, 2010)

choctawlb said:


> I finally got everything set up yesterday so I can come and spend the weekend at the Indian Festival. I'll see you next week about Thursday Nick and Andy.
> Ken


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 9, 2010)

Is it going to be in the zoo like last year out outside the zoo?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2010)

bam_bam said:


> Is it going to be in the zoo like last year out outside the zoo?





It`s gonna be in the same place it was last year. 

I`m goin` out there Sunday afternoon to set up my tipi, and get my area like I want it.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s gonna be in the same place it was last year.
> 
> I`m goin` out there Sunday afternoon to set up my tipi, and get my area like I want it.



save me a spot close ... Pleaseeeeeeeee ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> save me a spot close ... Pleaseeeeeeeee ....





We plan on havin` you set up right beside me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2010)

Less than a week away, folks. Ya`ll come see us.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2010)

Andy, you are set up right between the Professor and me. In the shade.


----------



## trial&error (Apr 13, 2010)

already made some reservations at the campgrounds.  gonna bring the whole family for the show.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Andy, you are set up right between the Professor and me. In the shade.



in the shade .... cool ....

Thank ya for lookin' out fer me ...


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry to miss it 4.5hr drive and I am on-call this weekend again!


----------



## choctawlb (Apr 13, 2010)

Three more days till The Native American Festival!  It's a great event , ya'll come out and see Nicodemus, and all the other animals at the zoo as well. LOL It's a great family event, and the zoo and the Festival all all together. Ya'll come see us
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2010)

choctawlb said:


> Three more days till The Native American Festival!  It's a great event , ya'll come out and see Nicodemus, and all the other animals at the zoo as well. LOL It's a great family event, and the zoo and the Festival all all together. Ya'll come see us
> Ken



Yea, they keep me behind the rope..


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, they keep me behind the rope..



Some little girl told me that they let you out one time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, they keep me behind the rope..


 
That's the policy at Chehaw, that all dangerous animals remain confined...

Hopefully I'll get by there to see your setup Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Some little girl told me that they let you out one time.




Yea, that was at the Kolomoki Indian Festival, a few years ago. That was a funny thing!  



Sparky1 said:


> That's the policy at Chehaw, that all dangerous animals remain confined...
> 
> Hopefully I'll get by there to see your setup Nic.



Come on by, Hugh. We`ll be there! 




Between the gettin` out episode, gettin` tied to a tree, watchin` a blacksmith run for his life, the infamous armadiller hunt, the "Pilgrim" setup, and a few other hilarious events, we have had some memorable times. Ya`ll set around a primitive fire with us on some cold night, and ya`ll are liable to hear some of em. Ol` Ben can tell a tale or two!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> : Ya`ll set around a primitive fire with us on some cold night, and ya`ll are liable to hear some of em. Ol` Ben can tell a tale or two!




It don't even have to be cold ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2010)

Day after tomorrow, this thing starts. And we have special guests...


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Day after tomorrow, this thing starts. And we have special guests...



the short bus stopping by?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> the short bus stopping by?





You better hope they don`t read this!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You better hope they don`t read this!!



Oh Lordy...who's a coming?   Sides Becca and Belle?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh Lordy...who's a coming?   Sides Becca and Belle?





Those are the two you need to worry about...


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 14, 2010)

I ain't skeered.   Why I laugh in the face of danger.     Course now...Belle ran ole Shawn down at War...impressive considering her ankle hurt.      Now Becca on the other hand...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I ain't skeered.   Why I laugh in the face of danger.     Course now...Belle ran ole Shawn down at War...impressive considering her ankle hurt.      Now Becca on the other hand...





I taught Becca to throw a hawk...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2010)

Tomorrow mornin`, this thing starts!!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 15, 2010)

Wish I was headed that way - can't do two getaways in a month at opposite ends of th' state,though! "Momma Don't 'Low!"


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 18, 2010)

*Chehaw Native American Festival*

We went down to the festival yesterday and really had a blast ....

We met a few woodyites like Nugefan, Nicodemus, Huntindobbs, Georgiabelle and Choctawlab  as well as a host of other very nice folks that not only showed us a few things but were excited about teaching us these things that our ancestors used in daily life way back then ....

We also had a great time watching the native american dancers and listening to some music as well as listening to some native americans speak about their culture and heritage ....


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 18, 2010)

here are a few pics of some of the animals that make their home at Chehaw park ...


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank y'all for coming down to see us and the festival , to those that missed it you sure missed a great event ...

Camo , the first pix of your wife and daughter with the indian inside his tipi is J J King , he is the 2009 NAMMY flute player of the year , and what a great man he is , a wealth of Lakota knowledge 

hope y'al had a big time ....


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 19, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> Thank y'all for coming down to see us and the festival , to those that missed it you sure missed a great event ...
> 
> Camo , the first pix of your wife and daughter with the indian inside his tipi is J J King , he is the 2009 NAMMY flute player of the year , and what a great man he is , a wealth of Lakota knowledge
> 
> hope y'al had a big time ....



we had a great time !!..... everyone was real nice 

hope to see ya at stone mountain in a couple weeks


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2010)

Camo, the pleasure was all mine! Great to meet you and your family. Thanks for takin` the time to visit with us!


----------

